# Trying to go TVless-best converter box



## Bill7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, dishless at least. I know we missed out on the coupon stuff. Older TVs need the digital converter, correct? Our "big" TV (32 in) is a minimum of 12-15 yo, but still gets great picture.

Which are the good converter boxes? Is quality an issue with some? 

Thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Consumerreports.com and also you can check out AVSforums.com. Consumer reports is the best biased opinion out there.


----------



## Bill7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks...

I went to the .gov site, and according to their maps, we should get good-very good reception.

Thanks again,

Bill


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Antennaweb.org is another site that helps in knowing strength. Keep in mind, Digital in some areas is a weaker signal, so even if you have a high tower, and large enough antenna, some far distant channels may not always come in, and will Pixelate.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> Consumer reports is the best *biased* opinion out there.


boy, you can say that again.....

DM


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I noticed all the converter boxes I could find locally have only a composite output, but composite doesn't work well with my TV, which has an HDMI input.

I got a DVD recorder with a digital tuner. No converter box necessary.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

pyper said:


> I noticed all the converter boxes I could find locally have only a composite output, but composite doesn't work well with my TV, which has an HDMI input.
> 
> I got a DVD recorder with a digital tuner. No converter box necessary.


Your TV has a HDMI input but not a digital tuner?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That would be because if a set has a ATSC or QAM tuner, you do not need a ATSC OTA converter box.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

jerryh3 said:


> Your TV has a HDMI input but not a digital tuner?


Yes. For some period of time before they finalized the digital broadcast standard they were selling HD sets with analog tuners and HDMI input.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They still do. All sets still come NTSC/ATSC/QAM tuners.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> They still do. All sets still come NTSC/ATSC/QAM tuners.


What question are you answering?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Look one above the one that you are questioning.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> Look one above the one that you are questioning.


OK. I thought you meant that they ONLY come with analog tuners.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

TV sets have not come with Analog only tuners for around 5 years now.


----------

